# Count down till I get new goats!



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

May 7 I will be getting 5 does, 3 does around 7-8 weeks and one 3 year old and one 2 year old. Figured Id make a count down thread ! The new building needs probably 1-2 more coats of paint, and the roof needs to be done And that’ll be it for now, since is spring, we won’t need doors on it....for now 😂 We just mapped out a additional pen, so we can rotate them between the two, and we picked out some boulders from my dads rock quarry to put in the pen before we fence it in, it’ll be easer than lifting them over the fence with a tractor. I think that’s it, I’ll get pictures of the new barn later ! 👋🏻


----------



## LittleGoatMama17 (Mar 5, 2021)

YAY!!! SOO happy for u! Be sure to post pics of the new goats and barn... and love those goats to death!  🥰 🐐


----------



## LittleGoatMama17 (Mar 5, 2021)

Of course, please don't kill them! LOL!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How Exciting! Good luck & have fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pictures! I'm counting down until the end of May when my first three doelings are weaned and can come home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very exciting.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

The barn is pretty much done now! Just have to wait for the cemented posts to harden up then we can cut and attach the fence and let them explore  the additional pasture is being built, we ran out of concrete though 🤦‍♀️ so there are a few post we have to put up then we can do t-post and put the fence up then we have to put hot wire up. Excited since they’ve over grazed there current pasture! The does we Bought are doing good, one doe had a few problems with her bucklings sucking her dry and she was loosing weight but the seller knows her stuff and she’s now fattening back up! The doelings are also doing good! So excited to go pick everybody up!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Ugh change of plans sadly a goat in the same pasture as the two grown does I’m buying past this morning for unknown reasons so they are postponing the pick up until they know for sure what the doe had isn’t contagious. Which I totally understand ! Not sure what we are going to do though. Worst case scenario we will have to make two trips one for the doelings (from separate seller) and then one for the grown does if they are ok. We will keep the pick up date for the doelings (this Friday) and then we will see what happens with the adult does. They are go to get a necropsy done in the mean time to see why the doe died. She was acting fine then just died. Our does are ok but I’m worried for sure since the other doe showed no signs!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m glad you’ll still get your doelings on time. Sorry about the does. You’re right though, it’s the responsible thing for the seller to do and worth the wait to make sure you’re not bringing anything possibly lethal to your farm. Keep us updated.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m glad you’ll still get your doelings on time. Sorry about the does. You’re right though, it’s the responsible thing for the seller to do and worth the wait to make sure you’re not bringing anything possibly lethal to your farm. Keep us updated.


Yep it was a pretty weird death, there was no flail marks on the ground it’s like she fell over and died 🤷‍♀️ the owner thinks it was either a snake bite or maybe a heart attack but I guess we’ll find out!


I am still picking up the 3 doelings two are 5 hours away! and one is from a trusted friend who is around 10 or so minutes down the road. And the date is still this Friday so I will definitely have pictures 😱 can’t wait for baby goat love 💕 🙃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss. 

Hope your new doelings do well.

You may want to keep them in a different area in case what the doe had died from was contagious.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> I am sorry for the loss.
> 
> Hope your new doelings do well.
> 
> You may want to keep them in a different area in case what the doe had died from was contagious.


Oh don’t worry! The goats that I bought are still at the seller’s till she gets the necropsy results it was sadly her doe who past. 

Thank you! I think the doelings will do good hopefully 🤞


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Anywho! On a better note, hopefully the new goat barn will be done today 🤞 The pasture is one step closer to being built!
ill have to get some photos 📸

also, recommended fly traps? Trying to get on the flies before they get really bad! 🪰


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Yay! So exciting to get goats! Happy to hear your going to be prepared lol ( I wasn't). Too bad you have to wait to get the does, but it'll be worth the wait to make sure they are healthy. Good luck with everything and don't forget pictures!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> Oh don’t worry! The goats that I bought are still at the seller’s till she gets the necropsy results it was sadly her doe who past.
> 
> Thank you! I think the doelings will do good hopefully 🤞


The babies r from a different seller than the does.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Kass said:


> Yay! So exciting to get goats! Happy to hear your going to be prepared lol ( I wasn't). Too bad you have to wait to get the does, but it'll be worth the wait to make sure they are healthy. Good luck with everything and don't forget pictures!


Definitely will! We just got finish attaching the fence to the barn! I’ll have to get some pics in the morning the mosquitoes 🦟 are out 😩 They definitely love it 😂


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

😱 it’s finished ! They love it 😂


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Also here is a video! Angle loves to be vocal about how good the food is! And to let everyone know it’s hers!








Video 06.05.21, 9 24 47 AM.mov


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now look at that. You should be proud of the work. It looks great. And the goaties love it.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Now look at that. You should be proud of the work. It looks great. And the goaties love it.


Thank you so much ! 😊


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

What bedding do you use?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice set-up! Now can I hire you to come build one for us?


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> What bedding do you use?


Right now it’s just rock, but we will probably put down a thin layer of straw later 😊


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Nice set-up! Now can I hire you to come build one for us?


 🙃 My dad builds all the goat houses around here so the credit is his 😂 😉 he also built my storage / feed barn too ! Don’t have a current picture though 🤦‍♀️ 

heres one when it was being moved


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

🙃 dang I can’t settle on a name for these girls I think I finally have it !


Willow and Winnie ! Stay tuned for tomorrow these gals with be coming home!


(old baby pics of them)


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> 🙃 dang I can’t settle on a name for these girls I think I finally have it !
> 
> 
> Willow and Winnie ! Stay tuned for tomorrow these gals with be coming home!
> ...


Perfect popular names! One of my goats names is Winnie! 💜


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

MisFit Ranch said:


> 🙃 My dad builds all the goat houses around here so the credit is his 😂 😉 he also built my storage / feed barn too ! Don’t have a current picture though 🤦‍♀️
> 
> heres one when it was being moved
> View attachment 207925
> View attachment 207926


That is nice!!! Your dad is a handy guy to have around. I could use a feed barn. Right now all my animal supplies are in the garage. You can drive that barn right over to my place. I'll be home all day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice set up! The goats all look happy & healthy! Nice barn!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

On the way now! Super excited 😊🙃😉


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You have to send us some pictures.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Tanya said:


> You have to send us some pictures.


 Definitely! About an hour in on a five hour drive 😩😂 I NEED baby goat love NOW 😂


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> I can't wait to see pictures!


Hopefully the rain will stop by the time I get back 😩 the sky is literally black. Thunderstorms ⛈ all day but radar shows that it should stop around the time we get back 🤞 it’s way darker that the pic shows 😣


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

MisFit Ranch said:


> Hopefully the rain will stop by the time I get back 😩 the sky is literally black. Thunderstorms ⛈ all day but radar shows that it should stop around the time we get back 🤞 it’s way darker that the pic shows 😣
> View attachment 207977


Yikes... those look like some serious storm clouds. Stay safe!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Yikes... those look like some serious storm clouds. Stay safe!


I sure will! Thank you 😊


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So you sent South Africa some of your rain? Drive carefully


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

just got em! I’ll take pics next stop! they’ve changed to a almost blue grey color!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

ugh I’m in LOVE 🥰 these girls are such cuties !


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at them.... what beauties.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

They’re adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

what should I do to prevent them from having upset tummy’s? I forgot to ask what feed they were on 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww how cute!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

I’ll just do straight hay, then give them a tiny bit of food in the morning. We can’t separate we don’t have a quarantine pen _Yet_ but I have another barn I can lock them up in for morning feedings till there on my schedule. They aren’t socialized but there still young so I should be able to get them friendly 😊. My last boy wasn’t socialized and he’s gave me a hard time making him friendly but he is coming around. Tomorrow I pick up another girl, Roni, from a friend maybe these girls with take her in there little group ! 😂 my girl Trixie loves new comers !


(My little gal Trixie 1 year old and still short as heck)


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Still on the road 🥱😐


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Real excited about these girls, mama has always had triplets and quads! But I have one question 🙋‍♀️ do you think these girls (Pygmy cross) could be bred to myotonic? I guess we have to wait till they’re older to see how wide they get. But in general, can a Pygmy be bred to a myotonic?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They are so cute! Your Trixie is beautiful too! And what a lovely yard and barn!!!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Ugh I bet these girls are tired! Still a hour or so out 😢

at least tomorrow will be quicker 😂 around idk.... a 20 min drive? 😆 

Started the drive at 8:00 am probably end it at 8:30 pm 😴


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Everyone is settling! My crowd’s a bit angry I kicked them out without a final notice! Lol they hadn’t moved into there new mansion and were still in that small barn 🤭😂


I’m worn out ! 😴 time to get some sleep 🛌 💤


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Update: Everyone is doing good, just got Roani , there missing there mama, which is totally understandable! We have a few borderline bully’s, just being mean but not too mean 🙃 but they’ll figure it out!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So glad every one is safe.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Another update: changed there names a bit the twins are Willow and Oakley and the other doe (previously called roani) is Mona! Mona’s name just didn’t fit, and I liked the name Oakley and Willow better for the twins!

as said previously Willow and Oakley are Pygmy x Nigerian dwarf crosses and Mona is a full myotonic! She’s also registered! Just gotta send in the paperwork 😃


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

A little bit about there current personalities! Oakley (darker face and black poll marking) is very sassy! she already has a attitude, she is more out goin too! I can tell she is more dominant than Willow, Willow is more quiet, although because they all have been calling for there mamas, so there voices are almost gone 😅. Mona is also more friendly, with me and the other goats! But she was also handled unlike the twins 😫 she Is strong independent and brave ! they are still nervous of course ! But I think they will be somewhat easy to tame 🤔


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’d love to see more pictures!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> I’d love to see more pictures!


Sure thing! I took some photography today lucky! 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What gorgeous goats! Love the pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Update: so the sellers doe that past had fluid on her lungs so not contagious, I could pick up my two does this weekend but there is a gas craze over here and gas is kinda out so that’s a no go 🙅‍♀️ at least that gives the seller time to plump them up a bit! They are a little underweight since they just stoped being nursed off of. At least we can finished the pasture! Just have to do wire now, we got t-post up last weekend 😊


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cant wait to see them


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Cant wait to see them


Here is a pic of them when they were still pregnant , was hoping to get a doeling from the doe with more white on her, but both of them only had bucklings 🤦‍♀️ The doe with more black is the mother of two siblings I have, both these girls are great moms! and have always had multiples! they’ll be great foundation does 😊 and god are the stunning 😍


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Beautiful! I love the colors! 💜


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The colors are striking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So glad you’ll get your does! And isn’t fencing fun? Lol.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> So glad you’ll get your does! And isn’t fencing fun? Lol.


Yep fencing is definitely fun🙃 but at least the goats get more pasture 😂


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Update: fence is almost done, just 2 more sides and the we have to put a post up for the door 😊 we should be able to get the girls this week, let’s just hope the gas craze has stopped, but it looks like the gas is back to normal 😓 nock on wood it stays that way 🤜🪵


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Another update : new pasture is so close to being done. Should finish the fence tonight, then hot wire tomorrow still waiting for the concreted post to set so the gate can be put up 🤦‍♀️ might be picking up he does Sunday but that may have to wait till next weekend 😥


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Update: sorry for so many updates 😂 anywho, pasture is finished just have to put the gate up ! but the hot wire is shorting out on something 😡 I can’t find where but it will be fixed by tonight, since the goats are pretty much a open buffet for coyotes when the hot wire isn’t working, not to mention the neighbor’s dog killed one of my first goats before the hot wire was installed. That incident happened about a year ago, but he doesn’t set foot in the lot the pasture is in, fortunately.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

At least you’re done with the hard parts. Fencing is such a chore. We have coyotes around here but since we’ve put up a fence, haven’t seen them in the 5 acres around the house. That may have something to do with our 85 lb dog too (not an LGD unfortunately). We haven’t even begun to fathom fencing the rest of the acreage. That’s a headache for a few years down the road. We don’t have hot wire but I’ve been seriously considering it. We live in such rough, wooded terrain where vines and other foliage abound that I’m worried it would constantly short out. We keep our fence line pretty clear but I’ve heard it doesn’t take much to cause an issue. You’ll have to let me know how it goes. 
I’d be having words with the neighbor with the loose dog. The only dogs I’ve seen running around belong to the Amish who live all around us and they mainly are just trotting along when their owners are riding down the road. But I’m still worried about stray dogs. My poor goats are on virtual lockdown by 5:30 pm. Basically if I’m not out, neither are they. But they’re just baby Nigerian Dwarf goats, so they need constant protection.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> At least you’re done with the hard parts. Fencing is such a chore. We have coyotes around here but since we’ve put up a fence, haven’t seen them in the 5 acres around the house. That may have something to do with our 85 lb dog too (not an LGD unfortunately). We haven’t even begun to fathom fencing the rest of the acreage. That’s a headache for a few years down the road. We don’t have hot wire but I’ve been seriously considering it. We live in such rough, wooded terrain where vines and other foliage abound that I’m worried it would constantly short out. We keep our fence line pretty clear but I’ve heard it doesn’t take much to cause an issue. You’ll have to let me know how it goes.
> I’d be having words with the neighbor with the loose dog. The only dogs I’ve seen running around belong to the Amish who live all around us and they mainly are just trotting along when their owners are riding down the road. But I’m still worried about stray dogs. My poor goats are on virtual lockdown by 5:30 pm. Basically if I’m not out, neither are they. But they’re just baby Nigerian Dwarf goats, so they need constant protection.


I hate to say this but the dog probably won’t be a problem soon, he is severely obese and has heart worms the owners aren’t going to treat. His neck is the same size as his head.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Anywho on a good note.... the fence is up and working!!! And the gate is up too! Everyone enjoined a evening snack before bed 😃 I’ll post videos tomorrow, also what is the easiest way to post videos? 😂


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Update on Marley and Annabelle: Marley is doing good, Annabelle is have a tough time, she had a bout of barber pole worms after kidding, and recently got hit by the sellers other doe in the back leg, she is ok no breaks, but is on pain medicine.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> Update on Marley and Annabelle: Marley is doing good, Annabelle is have a tough time, she had a bout of barber pole worms after kidding, and recently got hit by the sellers other doe in the back leg, she is ok no breaks, but is on pain medicine.


So pick up date is definitely pushed back till these girls are healthy


----------

